# Squaring a case



## scribble (May 17, 2012)

I decided to tackle a new router cabinet and make a huge flaw when assembling. I didn't check the case square before all the glue dried. It didn't dawn on me till I was thinking of putting on my back. I'm trying to figure how to square it one lace the glue has dried short of making a new case. If I was a just slightly off I'd leave but I'm 1/2" out side to side. Please help me save what hair I still have.


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

Show construction! Mitered sides, box joint? Room enough to split the joints on TS and correct?


----------



## scribble (May 17, 2012)

Sorry it was dado construction. All the way.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Check you diagonals then gently bounce it off the concrete on the long diagonal measurement

add the back to square it up.

Best of luck.


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

If you could make the case square by widening or narrowing base, then I suggest cutting the base parallel to the side, front to back in middle making the base wider or narrower as needed, and then install a piece of plywood or mdf cut to fit inside on top of base or below the base as a reinforcement over the entire base. Glue and screw the patch in place.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

You can leave the cabinet as is, and make adjustment to the back panel, and maybe add supports to help with lateral thrust, if this doesn't effect the tabletop. If you have slide drawers. you'll have to adjust for that.


----------



## steve104c (Jan 4, 2015)

If you haven't put a back on, lay on face and rabbit around and insert a squared piece of plywood. Use a long clamp diagonal across the corners. Screw down clamp until plywood fits inside rabbit. This should be close to square. This can work on a pretty out of square piece without hurting it. Steve.


----------



## scribble (May 17, 2012)

I want to thank everyone for there suggestions. I am lucky (well not really the brightest time to build) that Titebond doesn't like Wisconsin winters and it really never set up. I was able to release the glue and reset the entire case. I added screws to all of my dado intersections and racked the case into square. I wish I had a heated shop and was able to get this built months ago but some recent vacation from the 3 jobs became available and I snapped at the opportunity to get this project started. I probably won't get it completely finished till next spring but at least I can start using my router again for some little projects that need touch up.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Good to hear that you were able to get the joints loosened and then square the case properly. I was going to chime in that a router table was one project where you really didn't want to mess around with brute force to set things right. It seems like such a simple project that we can easily just "make do". However, the quality of the build of your router table will be passed through to all of your future projects. It's just like making a jig for your table saw. It is the one time to really focus and get everything dead nuts on.


----------



## AAL (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice to hear someone getting a lucky break!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I wish I had a heated shop

Ask Santa for a shop heater.


----------



## scribble (May 17, 2012)

> I wish I had a heated shop
> 
> Ask Santa for a shop heater.
> 
> - bondogaposis


So do I, need a new garage/shop but house comes before my toys.


----------

